# What is the best approach



## 9C1Impala (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello, im new to this site.

Im currently starting my Jr year in Highschool. My goal for a career is to become a police officer, hopefully a MST.

I was wondering what is the best way to go about this. Are there any courses i should take my Sr year in HS? or does that not matter much. What should i focus on through College and then afterwards. Any helps is appreciated. Thanks


-Chris


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Hey Chris,

I didn't do much during High School as far as courses, not that there was a lot of options. I am currently at Northeastern for CJ. My suggestion, get working at a PD doing what you can. I started with my college PD and have a great network of contacts now. If you want any more specifics PM me.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Welcome to the site Chris. Theres a good deal of information and advice on this site.*
*Search prior posts and you will learn a ton.*

*The top 5 I'll be passing on to my 2 boys if they're interested in police work:*

*1. Keep your nose clean. And if your friends are fk ups, lose em.*
*2. Obey the speed limit.*
*3. Do not get into credit trouble.*
*4. Stay fit.*
*5. Don't burn any bridges with prior employers.*

*Good Luck and post on!!*


----------



## PatrickMagnan (Aug 31, 2005)

91C:

What you want to do is contact your local State Police office and speakwith the POublic Affairs officer and then you can call the Mass State Police HQ in Framingham and speak with Human Resorce Officer and they will be a big help.
Meanwhile you can also speak with your local police dept and see if they have a program for ride alongs.

I hope this help you.



9C1Impala said:


> Hello, im new to this site.
> 
> Im currently starting my Jr year in Highschool. My goal for a career is to become a police officer, hopefully a MST.
> 
> ...


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

PatrickMagnan said:


> 91C:
> 
> What you want to do is contact your local State Police office and speakwith the POublic Affairs officer and then you can call the Mass State Police HQ in Framingham and speak with Human Resorce Officer and they will be a big help.
> Meanwhile you can also speak with your local police dept and see if they have a program for ride alongs.
> ...


Learn as many foreign languages as you can. You can start doing this in high school. Become at least fluent in Spanish. Work hard at reading comprehension. Follow Kozmo's advice. When your older and can, start taking all the civil service and MSP exams you can to gain test taking experience. Scores on the exams are everything to getting in the process. Being fluent in languages gives you an advantage on the exam as they will ask if you speak/read/write a foreign language on the app. 
Good Luck


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Try an Explorer program, contact your local PD or neighboring towns and see if they have an Explorer post. That will give you some good exposure.


----------



## 9C1Impala (Sep 4, 2005)

I live in Peabody, and im pretty sure there is an explorer program. I just never looked into it, ill have to do that. Thanks for all the advice guys.

Im also starting my 4th year of spanish, im not quite fluent, but i can get through a conversation.


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent. Keep at it.


----------

